# Pilots and Sequels



## EN Publishing (Nov 15, 2021)

From Somerset to Hades​
If you follow our work here at EN Publishing, you might have spotted that we are big fans of some classic movies and modern masterpieces... at least, classic and masterpiece in a sense of movies and shows that have defined and hold a special place in the creative industries. From Aliens and Ghostbusters to Indiana Jones and Stranger Things, we love them all. Which often bleeds over into our tabletop games. While our lightweight, fun-focussed ACE! system has plenty of tongue-in-cheek homages to those shows, WOIN provides an opportunity for us to explore others in a more serious tone. Although it won't be the last, The Fall of Somerset Landing was the first of our sourcebooks to do just that. Read on to find out more!





Written by our own Russ Morrissey and industry veterans Darren Pearce and Angus Abranson, The Fall of Somerset Landing takes a group of player characters to Somerset Landing, a colony of the mighty Chen Zua corporation located on the moon of Lethe. Having settled into colony life, events soon take a turn for the worse as a spree of bloody kidnappings signal that someone or something sinister is hunting the colony's occupants.




It isn't long before matters escalate and the PCs uncover the fact that they are in the midst of a deadly xenomorph infestation. With few options left to them, they are soon forced into a stark reality: Somerset Landing is way beyond saving. Unfortunately, they don't have the option of taking off and nuking it from orbit.

Much more than a tense, horror-filled thrill ride, however, this sourcebook also introduces plenty of options for player characters, including playing as a member of the elite United Marine Corps (UMC) or a superhuman Synthetic android. There are also plenty of career options  and a host of new equipment, including the standard armaments and vehicles of the UMC.




The Xenomorph story doesn't end with Somerset Landing, however, as we are also producing an ongoing serial over on our EONs Patreon page. With five parts already published in a UMC-focussed campaign that takes the PCs deep into the seedy underbelly of Hades Prime to uncover a deadly cult, the adventure definitely continues for Xenomorph fans!


----------

